# Multiple Metatarsal fracture coding



## tmallet (Oct 29, 2010)

Patient x-rays show base of the 2nd through 4th metatasal fractures. Doctor placed patient in CAM walker and will cast on the next visit.

Superbill states to bill 28470 x 3 with dx of 825.25.  I don't feel this is correct but never came across this scenario before.  Any advice??


----------



## josephmglick (Oct 31, 2010)

If I'm understanding the scenario correctly you can bill that now, but next time the patient comes in it will be inside the fracture care period and only casting would be appropriate.  I'd be sure the doctor is wanting to bill fracture care at all in this situation.


----------

